# 0.2.6 failed to detect 9800GT core...



## miniharry (Aug 12, 2008)

See the screenshot... I was hoping to find out whether it was G92 or G92b from GPU-Z but apparently it couldn't tell much about it...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think W1z has worked out a way to detect G92 vs. G92b yet.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2008)

there doesnt seem to be a way. smart nvidia engineers shrinked the gpu but forgot to adjust the revision number


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> there doesnt seem to be a way. smart nvidia engineers shrinked the gpu but forgot to adjust the revision number



Is there a spot in the card's BIOS that is changed from the G92 version perhaps?  Or is the G92b really a completely drop in replacement that requires no other tweaking of the card to make it work?


----------



## tomelephant (Aug 13, 2008)

This tool can not verify the old Graphics Card.
Mine is SiS 650M .....(Laptop Use)
Please check it ..

Thanks.....


----------



## ktr (Aug 13, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Is there a spot in the card's BIOS that is changed from the G92 version perhaps?  Or is the G92b really a completely drop in replacement that requires no other tweaking of the card to make it work?



I doubt there is a change in the bios, for it might effect the ability to SLI.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2008)

no change in the bios that looks like it is unique to the g92 b


----------



## miniharry (Aug 29, 2008)

I removed the fan and confirmed it was an A2 G92 65nm chip...


----------

